# So confused. Help!



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Weird question. Cuddy was diagnosed with hemangiosarcome a week ago. Before this, and before the removal of his spleen/tumor, he was downtrodden, etc. A week after the surgery, he's a new dog! It's great! But he's really brave now. Walking into the kitchen by himself. Weird for him. He smells like a puppy. What? And, the weirdest of all, he's humping his dad and his bed! Is this normal? I'm not concerned bc he seems great but it's just different. Thoughts?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

(second post) 

Duplicate post


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

That is weird. I don't have any opinions of why this is happening, but all I could think of as I read your post is enjoy the upbeat new "puppy" I hope this is a sign that he feels really good!!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Agree, Sandy. But of course, I have to think the worst. He's just soooo different. I love it but my brain won't stop! Ugh. Here's the crazy 10 year old puppy tonight


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I know exactly how you feel. I lost my Abby to hemangio. There have been other dogs on this forum that have lived well beyond the average time they say after hemangio diagnosis. So let's hope that Cuddy can be one of those lucky ones to beat the odds!!
Love that picture...Cuddy has such a sweet face!!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm so sorry for you and Abby. The worst. Hugs to you

Let's pray Cuddy Lish is one of the miracle dogs! He's been with me for half my life. Only positive thoughts from here. Just thought it was funny that he was humping. He didn't even do that as a puppy!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am so sorry about this diagnosis

It was suggested to me that I think about letting my girl go. How could I when her eyes shined so brightly? Strangers at the cafes would tell me how beautiful she was and had no idea that she was ill. Many people have no chance to say good bye. Their dog is fine one minute and gone the next.

We decided to take it one step at a time and eventually she got weaker 3 times we thought that we would lose her as she was so weak, by the next day the blood was absorbed again and she was back with high spirits and a wagging tail as if nothing had happened. Eventually she got weaker and could not bounce back.

You have been lucky enough to buy more time with the surgery. Cuddy probably is feeling so much better and is ready to run after taking it easy after the operation.  Cherish these moments. Take lots of photos. Enjoy the good times as there are still many to be had together and always remember how Cuddy loves to see you happy. 

Good luck!!


----------



## rigas (Feb 4, 2014)

*Barks & Bites*

my 2 moths old puppy starts to bark evertime i leave her .when we are playing she opens her mouth and trying to bite me .i hate it. i want her not to bite but i dont know how to do it.

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!

:uhoh:


----------



## rigas (Feb 4, 2014)

i am really sorry for all you guys


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm guessing he felt pretty crummy for awhile & now that the spleen has been removed he's getting a second wind--enjoy every second with him. Best of luck on your cancer journey & may he have many many more great days ahead of him.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Cuddy - cancer is awful. 

My parents dog, Cooper, passed away from that. He was 11 when diagnosed - crabby old man going into surgery to have his spleen removed (emergency surgery - the tumor was bleeding). 

After he got over the surgery, he was a whole new Cooper. It was like he hit the fountain of youth - running around like a crazy man - wrestling with Shadow (who was only six months at the time and a total pain in the butt). 

He had an awesome 2.5 months before it came back - but he was carefree, fun-loving Cooper up until about four hours before they made the call to send him to the rainbow bridge (he laid down and couldn't get up). 

Cuddy has a new lease on life - and it sounds like he's enjoying every moment (even if he's naughty!). 

Best of luck to you and Cuddy.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks, friends. I agree. He's got a whole new lease on life! I hope it just continues and continues! Keep praying!

Here he is today










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Rigas, I'm site she'll grow out of it! Good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Cuddysmom-I merged your two threads together so all the replies would be in the same thread.

I'm so sorry for your boy's diagnosis, it's really great to hear he's doing so well. 
Prayers he continues, each day is a very special gift. 

He's a beautiful boy.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

THANKS for doing that, Carolina! Much easier


----------



## Ashley B (Dec 14, 2013)

So sorry to read about the diagnosis...but that happy wagging tail with that sweet face in the picture you posted put a big smile on my face positive thoughts and prayers to you both!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks, Ashley!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I agree...Cuddy's smile sure put a smile on my face tonight!! Love that picture!!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Friends, he's like a brand new dog. He actually retrieved the other day! He's never done that! He smells like a puppy and his fur is so soft! He attacks his food bowl and wants to play with his toys!!! It's absolutely amazing and I feel sooooooooo blessed bc I know a lot of my friends here don't get to have this issue. It's just so hard bc I know it won't last. So, in some ways, it's actually harder on me bc I know what the future holds. I know, I know, shut up, cuddysmom, enjoy this time. I get it. But for every new "puppy" kiss I get or ball retrieved, it hurts a little more. 

UGH!!!! Ok, I'm done whining. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks, Sandy!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley B (Dec 14, 2013)

Cuddysmom said:


> Friends, he's like a brand new dog. He actually retrieved the other day! He's never done that! He smells like a puppy and his fur is so soft! He attacks his food bowl and wants to play with his toys!!! It's absolutely amazing and I feel sooooooooo blessed bc I know a lot of my friends here don't get to have this issue. It's just so hard bc I know it won't last. So, in some ways, it's actually harder on me bc I know what the future holds. I know, I know, shut up, cuddysmom, enjoy this time. I get it. But for every new "puppy" kiss I get or ball retrieved, it hurts a little more.
> 
> UGH!!!! Ok, I'm done whining.
> 
> ...


Don't apologize. Your feelings are natural and understood by so many here! I am going through similar emotional ups and downs with my Maverick as we battle/are beating lymphoma, even the humping, HA, don't tell him I told you (he'd be so embarrassed)! That's what is so great about this forum....the unconditional support! Hang in there.....both if you. Keep enjoying the kisses


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Exactly, Ashley. This forum is a God's send but it sucks that it's at the expense of our babies! (Meaning I'm learning so much bc others have, unfortunately, been there). Praying for you and your Mr. Maverick. I promise not to tell on you!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh, that Golden smile!
What a beautiful boy!


----------

